
Trade crypto while you sleep with our smart assistant - nooledge
https://coinrule.io/
======
bediger4000
I confess I'm shocked by this headline. Isn't it illegal to encourage people
to sleep with your assistant? Surely it doesn't matter how smart she is.

------
ogiberstein
Looks sleek! Only for crypto?

~~~
nooledge
Thanks! :) Yes, only crypto for now. Other trading assets are coming later.

